# Please help. I've tried everything. ASUS Mouse/ Touchpad / Trackpad erratic , jumping



## bobjackk (Sep 3, 2017)

I've tried everything. No one had ever had this problem, except me. Searching online and Youtube proved to be no help. I beg all of you who have experience with issues like this to please read.

When I first brought my laptop (ASUS Q304UA) , it was perfectly fine and no problems. However, up until 7 months into using it, the trackpad suddenly became unresponsive out of no where. It would jump around and fly everywhere when using it. The multi touch gestures would make the screen go crazy and do all sorts of zooms, multitasking, etc when just trying to scroll down. It was definitely unusable. 

This prompted me to RMA it to ASUS, which took them one month to repair it. They had apparently replaced only the hard drive claiming it was a "bad sector" or whatever... Upon several hours of use after repairs, the problem was back. 

I then RMA'd it a second time which made them replace the motherboard and trackpad. Unfortunately, the problem did come back, except it took a little longer (5 days/ 1week). 

Now I know that this is NOT hardware because I encountered that restarts, restores, etc all solve the problem temporarily and then comes back. When messing with programs and devices, I feel the mouse gets a little better for a couple minutes but then resumes to its terrible and erratic behavior, rendering my laptop COMPLETELY useless.

I cannot do ANYTHING with this trackpad as it constantly jumps around and teleport making it EXTREMELY difficult to click on the desired button. Since I am very busy from work and school, I don't want to send in my laptops to repairs for the third time. Additionally, I believe the hardware does not have any effect on the behavior of my mouse and that it's windows 10 causing the problem. That is what I've heard someone hyposethize- the trackpad is a software issue. 

Yes, my laptop's mouse works fine with a bluetooth mouse, but I am the laid back type of person that constantly uses it on my lap. So a trackpad does mean a lot to me.


Here are some youtube videos I made about this problem:












I have tried uninstalling, reinstalling my ASUS percision touchpad drivers, the ATK package, etc.

I even tried disabling multiple drives from device manager and seeing if there were any drivers that did not work with each other. Restores/ factory reset did not fix the problem 
permanently, but rather temporarily. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You need to put all the details into a time line summation, then demand a new unit based on the Asus warranty. Threatening litigation in small claims court might be necessary.


----------



## bobjackk (Sep 3, 2017)

Corday said:


> You need to put all the details into a time line summation, then demand a new unit based on the Asus warranty. Threatening litigation in small claims court might be necessary.


Ok, I will try and call them. But I'm pretty sure there is a software solution to this that I could try and fix. I've tried demanding a new laptop after the first RMA failure and it ended terribly. There has to be another way


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the ASUS support page for your model, ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download Q304UA install the *Chipset *driver and restart. Then install the *Touchpad, ATK* etc drivers. If this doesn't help try doing a* Bios* Update.
If you still have problems, try a Clean Boot. If this works, you will know it is a software problem. If this still fails, then it is a hardware issue and the laptop will need to be RMA'd again.


----------

